# HLCD alternatives



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

So I traded in my VW CC for a GTI. Sadly, my mini horns won't be going in this car because I will use it on track days (don't want anything around my feet).

Is there anything else available that can come close to matching the dynamics of a HLCD/pro audio setup?

I'm planning to use 18 sounds 6nd430's, so I guess I'm looking for tweeters to match really.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The larger Aurum Cantus AMTs?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Old school g&s redline odkd tweeters ,man those things were like 93 db,and sounded so good.they were so efficient they shipped with foam rings and lens cover over the front.they were like a 1.5 inch tweeter. Your gonna need a big efficient tweeter.

Search the old school show off thread,oh and they were 95db!


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

horns aren't just loud, the dynamics are totally different than a tweet. much less the fact that a respectable horn plays down to 500hz with ease


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i got a gti in may, i plan on stuffing the mini horns under the dash either tomorrow or monday.

the bottom of the dash is pretty tall in the mk6, leaves lots of room for feet. passenger side will need some kick panel cutouts for the drivers and to relocate the footwell lights. driver's side will surely need the footwell lights and J1850 connector relocated. may have to do the same treatment for the kick panel as the passenger side. i can't push them very far back on the passenger side because of the footwell and blower motor but the driver's side could easily go back and clear pedals.

when i get that far, i'll start a build thread here.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

porscheman said:


> horns aren't just loud, the dynamics are totally different than a tweet. much less the fact that a respectable horn plays down to 500hz with ease


A horn in a car - Down to 500Hz with ease? Not really. 

Agree with everything else though  

Kelvin


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

jpeezy said:


> Old school g&s redline odkd tweeters ,man those things were like 93 db,and sounded so good.they were so efficient they shipped with foam rings and lens cover over the front.they were like a 1.5 inch tweeter. Your gonna need a big efficient tweeter.
> 
> Search the old school show off thread,oh and they were 95db!


the ID xs28 are 93dB as well. that is not really _that_ impressive for a tweeter. not compared to the 108-112db that HLCDs pull.

I just dont think you are gonna find something that will sound as dynamic as a horn.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

TPL150 maybe? 

Kelvin


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

I think a ribbon or plannar might do the trick.

Has anyone heard these?
Beston RT003C Round Ribbon Tweeter 277-114


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

2wheelie said:


> So I traded in my VW CC for a GTI. Sadly, my mini horns won't be going in this car because I will use it on track days (don't want anything around my feet).
> 
> Is there anything else available that can come close to matching the dynamics of a HLCD/pro audio setup?
> 
> I'm planning to use 18 sounds 6nd430's, so I guess I'm looking for tweeters to match really.


I think you're on the right track... Displacement and efficiency are a great combo. I'd take a midrange with an FS of 70hz over a mid with an FS of 35hz, bcuz I like it loud and a higher FS equals higher efficiency.


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

minbari said:


> the ID xs28 are 93dB as well. that is not really _that_ impressive for a tweeter. not compared to the 108-112db that HLCDs pull.
> 
> I just dont think you are gonna find something that will sound as dynamic as a horn.


I run the XS28 and it is nowhere near loud enough to keep up with PA mids. TBH I have yet to hear a non-pro audio setup not sound for lack of a better word terrible at high volumes. It is just the nature of the beast it seems that you can't expect to squeeze water out of a rock. If it wasn't built to be played at insane volumes throwing more power at a driver isn't going to do anything that will change your mind.


----------

